# Wow...



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOXnxmlEkY0&feature=related

So that really IS where kids come from :O


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol whoever made that knew exactly what they were making, this was no accident


----------



## theLight (Aug 19, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh man... that was priceless.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 19, 2009)

Seen it before.  It's funny, but was funnier the first time.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 19, 2009)

did you see the entrance?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=250h8O7Ss2c&feature=related


----------



## Keirel (Aug 19, 2009)

The music made it 10x better.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 19, 2009)

>_<  Yeah... I don't know what's scarier - that someone actually made it, or that it managed to get approved by a corporate board for production.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 19, 2009)

Reminds me of the giant pikachu.

http://www.tofugu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/pika_oops.jpg


----------



## Leostale (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you sure that's a butt?
well to me it looks like ughmm...


----------



## Thatch (Aug 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> >_<  Yeah... I don't know what's scarier - that someone actually made it, or that it managed to get approved by a corporate board for production.



I love these kinds of jokes. Just imagine some official saying that they won't approve it "because it looks like genitals". It's every normal person's common sense that it does, but when it has to be an official verdict... XD


----------



## Kryn (Aug 19, 2009)

God I don't understand the world anymore. Porn is bad, gays are bad, sex before marriage is bad, but giant inflatable penis slides for the _*children*_ are ok?


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it's like time travel for the kids.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

IT HURTS TO LAUGH NOW!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Aug 20, 2009)

And look! it even has white stains where the kids 'come' out! @_@


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

...this explains M-preg...darn you fucking Yaoi Fan girls....fuck you


----------



## aftershok (Aug 20, 2009)

so that's what it would look like if penises were also birth canals,, as big as small redwoods,,  nice


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry to busy laughing at this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-bTa6_o3RM&feature=channel


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 20, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> >_<  Yeah... I don't know what's scarier - that someone actually made it, or that it managed to get approved by a corporate board for production.



You were laughing at the remake of Bohemian Rhapsody, admit it.  (I was! *G*)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=250h8O7Ss2c


----------



## Matt (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.earthsmightiest.com/images/news/internet/pikachu_vagina.jpg

I always thought that's where children come from.


----------

